# FMA kids classes



## lonecoyote (Jan 28, 2006)

I've read that some FMA instructors only teach people past a certain age. Is this a rule? Or do some FMAs teach children? What would be some problems with not having an age barrier? How could one adapt some things to younger students?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2006)

Many people do teach children. Often they will downplay the knife and sword and focus on stick and empty hand, but not always.


----------



## MJS (Jan 28, 2006)

My instructor teaches a kids class.  He is one that downplays the stick/blade work, and focuses more on the empty hand aspect, along with footwork, etc.

Mike


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 29, 2006)

That may be a good way of doing it 
I had wondered how to downplay the stick work to parents


----------



## modarnis (Jan 30, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> That may be a good way of doing it
> I had wondered how to downplay the stick work to parents



Rather than downplay the stickwork, you can up play how stick helps to teach empty hands.  Of course lots of the locks and throws and traps aren't really great for developing litle joints, so much of the curriculum may need watering down


----------



## ryangruhn (Feb 4, 2006)

I teach stick work in my Youth Martial Arts program.  What I do is introduce the stick as  tool which curbs the bad feelings parents may have by their parents learning how to yield a weapon.  I then explain that we use sticks to hit, sticks.  Siniwali drills, sombrada, etc. is the furthest I take them into the system.

Gruhn


----------



## Dalum (Feb 8, 2006)

Currently, my bread and butter IS children.  I keep all of the techniques to basics and open hand till they reach a particular rank.  That rank is where I determine wheather or not after their next belt up if they are with or without Eskrima.  Whichever skill level and responsibility level they have proven they still get a watered down version with the ommission of joint manipulation, hard throws and no bladework of any sort.  

The nice thing is that the company that I work for with the kids does this huge Wushu production and they try to steal the individual kids for the demo team.  Blades and such are up played there and the idea of weapons work (in general) is so deadened and desensitized to the families that what we do with the sticks looks like we are playing patty cake.  I take no flack from the parents thanks to the Wushu Demo Team.  On top of that, many of the parents see that it's a performance art.  The children that I teach (along with their parents, as they are the ultimate decision makers) want something more practical.  I've only got 1 student on the demo team and he still makes sure to not miss a class with me.  

(Bear in mind that I'm not downplaying the athleticism of being on a Wushu Demo Team, but let's face it...  Even Jet Li says that he isn't a real martial artist.  Even "The Man" knows his limits and the line between fighting and choreogrpahy.)


----------

